# IBO Triple Crown, Bedford



## Boonedocks (Jan 30, 2013)

Who all is going? This will be my first big shoot, I have a question. I see on the event schedule that registration is open from 6:30 to 8on Friday. I will coming from a couple hrs away so does this mean if we get caught in traffic
Or somthing and don't make it by 8 we have to wait till Saturday to shoot? If so is there a way to pre-register? Thanks


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

You can just register and shoot Saturday 
If you didn't make it until 8 you would not have enough time to register and shoot before dark 
They are set in 10 or 20 target ranges
Good luck


----------



## Boonedocks (Jan 30, 2013)

My dumb mistake. I didn't pay attention, I thought it was open from 6:30 am to 8 am. Knew that seemed odd. Thanks


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

It would be nice if you could preregister. Be in line around 6 or so if you're signing up in the evening. The line can get pretty lengthy.
www.60xcustomstrings.com


----------



## Boonedocks (Jan 30, 2013)

I plan on being there Friday morning. Hope to shoot 20 Friday and 20 Saturday.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

I believe they are open Thursday for people to register


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

IBO still holding Tournaments? Just kidding have fun


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

I'll be there. heh


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

I'll see you there Herb.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

bring some Tick spray deer ticks are bad down there.
:mg:

yes this is about dogs but as we all know humans get Lyme disease as well be carefull and check yourselves



More deer, more ticks, more Lyme disease in several Indiana areas



Carol Johnson, Times-Mail

BEDFORD — Lyme disease, which has increased dramatically in humans over the past 20 years and causes serious illness, hasn’t been perceived as a serious health concern for dogs, but with the incident rate of the disease increasing, veterinarians are paying closer attention to the affects of the tick-borne illness on canines.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

heh said:


> I'll be there. heh


Good luck old teammate, you usually shoot well out there. Do you guys have another team this year?


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

Joseph McCluske said:


> Good luck old teammate, you usually shoot well out there. Do you guys have another team this year?


Thanks Joe. I'll do my best. We have our team set. You going to shoot any this year? How are you getting along? heh


----------



## powerguy (Jul 9, 2010)

Ill be there!!!...probably be there Friday morn.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I will be making the trip.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I will be there again this year. Had a good time last year too.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

My daughter and I are coming will be there Friday...


Dewayne


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Me and my buddy will be there Thursday evening. Looking forward to a good shoot with nice weather.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

We have probably 6 or 7 coming from our shop in central ny.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Ticks are very bad her this year bring lots of tick spray


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Ticks and hillbillies. Sounds like fun. C U there.


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

Two years ago the gnats where very bad. I wonder if they will be there this year?


----------



## osagebender (Feb 24, 2013)

see you there should be a good time


----------



## Boonedocks (Jan 30, 2013)

Supposed to be a lot of vendors there?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

There are usually several vendors at the national triple shoots.


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Boonedocks said:


> Supposed to be a lot of vendors there?


In the past...Athens Archery, Lancaster Archery, Strother Archery, Gold Tip, Black Eagle, Carbon Express, Hoyt, Bear, PSE, Bernie's, Shrewd, Easton....some other smaller vendors and maybe a couple bigger ones I'm forgetting.


----------



## Boonedocks (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds good. Thanks fellas


----------



## hammerhunter (Nov 25, 2007)

Any body heading out from York PA pm me!


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

Lots of nays and ticks. No deer thou


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Also Scott, CBE, Prime, ABB, Bohning, B-stinger, BCY, Tru Ball, Axcell, Copper John and Stan are usually there.


----------



## indiana3dcreed (Jan 23, 2014)

Nats are horrible here... and ticks are bad too this year... good luck to all!! Bring the thermocells!!!!


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

Be there early Saturday morning after I get off work Friday 7.5 hours leaving when I get off. am not missing Bedford.


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

We begin our trip there from Vermont tommorrow morning.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

bring the mucks, rained most of the week.raining hard now, going to be a MUD HOLE.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

hoosierredneck said:


> bring the mucks, rained most of the week.raining hard now, going to be a MUD HOLE.


that's an understatement! been getting flood advisories on the phone all day.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm going if I can get the damn bow shooting good and IDK about getting registered. You oughta be able to register online.


----------



## indiana3dcreed (Jan 23, 2014)

Just saw a ton of shooters at the casa brava in bedford!! Cool!!


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Courses I shot yesterday weren't too muddy and the weather has been pretty good. Beautiful today!


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Gotta buddy shootin' MHC down there...Shot well yesterday..hope he can put it all together today..He deserves a good finish..been workin' hard. Looks like a good shootin' day.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I shot MBR for the first time there. Had fun, learned some...I'm mainly a paper puncher but I'll be shooting more 3d for sure, just may have to shoot open class or figure out the exact pin setup I need for MBR.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

does anyone know the final number of shooters that were there


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

wpk said:


> does anyone know the final number of shooters that were there


I counted 1191 scores posted.


----------



## stark815 (Jan 30, 2009)

That's the total I was given.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

1139 can't count the guys that didn't shoot ....


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

The numbers will never grow. people are tired of the same place shooting the same courses year after year. Moving to a different location I believe would increase the numbers by bringing in new shooters from the area.


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't understand what you complain about everybody praises Asa I have shot both they both have goods and bads but I'm pretty sure that they are only getting around 1200 shooters also might just be the economy


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't think it's the economy


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

cenochs said:


> 1139 can't count the guys that didn't shoot ....


How do you know they didn't shoot? Just because they're scored a zero doesn't mean they didn't pay to shoot (had to pay to get scorecards), more than likely they just didn't turn their cards in for whatever reason.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

hoytxcutter said:


> The numbers will never grow. people are tired of the same place shooting the same courses year after year. Moving to a different location I believe would increase the numbers by bringing in new shooters from the area.


Couldn't disagree more! The IBO shooters are going to shoot the IBO shoots no matter what and you will have a small local crowd no matter where it goes. I know there will be a handful of people here who disagree and those are the 5 to 10 people who would be the exception to that.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

mocheese said:


> Couldn't disagree more! The IBO shooters are going to shoot the IBO shoots no matter what and you will have a small local crowd no matter where it goes. I know there will be a handful of people here who disagree and those are the 5 to 10 people who would be the exception to that.


I disagree I could shoot the Ibo for free this year and I live 45 minutes from Bedford and I have chosen to spend my money with the ASA this year
do you think its a coincidence that ASA has broken records at every place it has went to this year


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

wpk said:


> I disagree I could shoot the Ibo for free this year and I live 45 minutes from Bedford and I have chosen to spend my money with the ASA this year
> do you think its a coincidence that ASA has broken records at every place it has went to this year


momma and i chose to not shoot IBO anymore we shot ASA last year and that is all it took love their set up. and its nice that people who shoot a higher class can't move back down. i have seen a few locals move to a different class in IBO so they wouldn't "win out" of that class trying to get a belt buckle.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

bsharkey said:


> momma and i chose to not shoot IBO anymore we shot ASA last year and that is all it took love their set up. and its nice that people who shoot a higher class can't move back down. i have seen a few locals move to a different class in IBO so they wouldn't "win out" of that class trying to get a belt buckle.


No that hasn't happened has it lol


----------



## tank69kma (May 1, 2013)

I started shooting 3D this year, Pipestem was my first event and then I went to Bedford, major improvement in my score, I'm learning and having fun. I thought Bedford was really cool, yeah it was muddy, big deal. I shot the ABCD range and felt it was challenging and a huge variety. I ended up with a 363, I know that's nothing impressive, but it was a 60+ point increase from Pipestem and I met all my personal goals. I'll be in Erie and Marengo, no doubt! 

My only negative is how the classes are structured. The top 50 shot even or better and I'm sure those shooters are always in the top spots. Why couldn't there be a classes of shooters for HC? That seems to be portrayed as the beginner class while it's anything but. I know, go shoot ASA, well, I am going to London and I wish more were closer. I'm not blasting IBO, I just don't see how they can grow when you have 200+ shooters in the same class with the same ones in the top spots most of the time. If there were some breakdown of skill levels with monitoring, maybe more people will participate if they feel they have a chance to win their class? 

I'm sure this has been beat to death in other threads, if so, I apologize for rehashing. I will continue to shoot IBO and the ASA shoots that are within a 5-6 hour drive, hopefully Regions has some closer events next year. I just feel if everyone had a chance at winning within a class structure, more people would be inclined to come out.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I have yet to shoot an ASA but would like to. I here lots of good things about the ASA. I have shot all 3 legs of the IBO the past few years and have enjoyed the shoots. I would like to see more payouts like they do at the ASA for IBO and that is coming from someone,me,who very rarely shoots well enough to win money. I do have fun and get to meet great people along the way.Plus, I get to kill lots of foam animals.


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

tank69kma said:


> I started shooting 3D this year, Pipestem was my first event and then I went to Bedford, major improvement in my score, I'm learning and having fun. I thought Bedford was really cool, yeah it was muddy, big deal. I shot the ABCD range and felt it was challenging and a huge variety. I ended up with a 363, I know that's nothing impressive, but it was a 60+ point increase from Pipestem and I met all my personal goals. I'll be in Erie and Marengo, no doubt!
> 
> My only negative is how the classes are structured. The top 50 shot even or better and I'm sure those shooters are always in the top spots. Why couldn't there be a classes of shooters for HC? That seems to be portrayed as the beginner class while it's anything but. I know, go shoot ASA, well, I am going to London and I wish more were closer. I'm not blasting IBO, I just don't see how they can grow when you have 200+ shooters in the same class with the same ones in the top spots most of the time. If there were some breakdown of skill levels with monitoring, maybe more people will participate if they feel they have a chance to win their class?
> 
> I'm sure this has been beat to death in other threads, if so, I apologize for rehashing. I will continue to shoot IBO and the ASA shoots that are within a 5-6 hour drive, hopefully Regions has some closer events next year. I just feel if everyone had a chance at winning within a class structure, more people would be inclined to come out.


Your claim that the top 50 never change got me thinking, so I went ahead and analyzed 2013 vs 2014 Bedford HC scores....not to rain on your thinking, but only 8 of the top 50 were repeats, and out of those 8, only 2 improved their finished rank.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

10 out of the top 23 are out now


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

tank69kma said:


> I started shooting 3D this year, Pipestem was my first event and then I went to Bedford, major improvement in my score, I'm learning and having fun. I thought Bedford was really cool, yeah it was muddy, big deal. I shot the ABCD range and felt it was challenging and a huge variety. I ended up with a 363, I know that's nothing impressive, but it was a 60+ point increase from Pipestem and I met all my personal goals. I'll be in Erie and Marengo, no doubt!
> 
> My only negative is how the classes are structured. The top 50 shot even or better and I'm sure those shooters are always in the top spots. Why couldn't there be a classes of shooters for HC?  That seems to be portrayed as the beginner class while it's anything but. I know, go shoot ASA, well, I am going to London and I wish more were closer. I'm not blasting IBO, I just don't see how they can grow when you have 200+ shooters in the same class with the same ones in the top spots most of the time. If there were some breakdown of skill levels with monitoring, maybe more people will participate if they feel they have a chance to win their class?
> 
> I'm sure this has been beat to death in other threads, if so, I apologize for rehashing. I will continue to shoot IBO and the ASA shoots that are within a 5-6 hour drive, hopefully Regions has some closer events next year. I just feel if everyone had a chance at winning within a class structure, more people would be inclined to come out.


This is just my opinion, but if you want a better chance of winning, practice more. As a friend of mine would say, "this ain't T-ball!" Everyone does have a chance at winning, but the best shooter on that day WILL win. That's the point of competition. Now granted, with the format of the Triple Crown shoots, you could get pencil whipped, but that isn't the premise of your statement.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Thats why they move so many out of hc so its not like that. I finished 18th and I'm out.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I think what would help is a open abc like asa. People don't want to shoot the long distance of open. Thats why hc is so big.


----------



## tank69kma (May 1, 2013)

darton3d said:


> This is just my opinion, but if you want a better chance of winning, practice more. As a friend of mine would say, "this ain't T-ball!" Everyone does have a chance at winning, but the best shooter on that day WILL win. That's the point of competition. Now granted, with the format of the Triple Crown shoots, you could get pencil whipped, but that isn't the premise of your statement.


I do practice and I'm not whining about my finish. I simply stated it would be nice to have different classes to give everyone a chance at winning there respective division/class. If that never happens, that's fine, I was merely making a suggestion. I'm all about competition and I will get better and more competitive.


----------



## tank69kma (May 1, 2013)

stoz said:


> I think what would help is a open abc like asa. People don't want to shoot the long distance of open. Thats why hc is so big.


I shot MBO at Pipestem and I was way out of my ability. I didn't think it well enough through and realized I couldn't even have fun at that level, so I moved to HC and I'm glad I did, I enjoyed Bedford and felt much more confident. I will build up my ability and move to longer yardage classes.


----------



## tank69kma (May 1, 2013)

arlowe13 said:


> Your claim that the top 50 never change got me thinking, so I went ahead and analyzed 2013 vs 2014 Bedford HC scores....not to rain on your thinking, but only 8 of the top 50 were repeats, and out of those 8, only 2 improved their finished rank.


Going year to year is too much deviation, looking at Pipestem and Bedford, 18 of the top 50 are repeats. some improved, some didn't, the same 18 are in the top 50 in those two events. Take the top 50-75 and put them in an A class, the next 50-75 in B and the rest in a C class. Like I said, it just an opinion.


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

tank69kma said:


> Going year to year is too much deviation, looking at Pipestem and Bedford, 18 of the top 50 are repeats. some improved, some didn't, the same 18 are in the top 50 in those two events. Take the top 50-75 and put them in an A class, the next 50-75 in B and the rest in a C class. Like I said, it just an opinion.


So the guys that worked all year getting their skills up and do well don't get to compete for Shooter of the Year? No one is going to switch classes in the middle of the year, if they are shooting well. I just don't see your logic. I think comparing year to year is the true measure of " sandbagging".


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

tank69kma said:


> I shot MBO at Pipestem and I was way out of my ability. I didn't think it well enough through and realized I couldn't even have fun at that level, so I moved to HC and I'm glad I did, I enjoyed Bedford and felt much more confident. I will build up my ability and move to longer yardage classes.


Are you sure you are allowed to drop down a class, if you've already shot an IBO event ?


----------



## tank69kma (May 1, 2013)

arlowe13 said:


> So the guys that worked all year getting their skills up and do well don't get to compete for Shooter of the Year? No one is going to switch classes in the middle of the year, if they are shooting well. I just don't see your logic. I think comparing year to year is the true measure of " sandbagging".


Do people hear what they only want to hear on an internet forum? I said they should break out the classes, not now, not next shoot, maybe next year? I didn't say when to do it or that they should do it at all. I'll have a better idea on how the class structure works when I hit my first ASA event in KY. If NEXT YEAR, there was a class structure, the top class would be eligible for shooter of the year, again, an opinion. Those that did well in the other classes would have to move up, eventually making it to the top level. If someone never makes it to the top level, at least they are still somewhat competitive in their respective class. Yes, this sounds a lot like ASA, yes, I can go shoot ASA and not IBO, but I won't...like I said previously, I like the IBO.


----------



## tank69kma (May 1, 2013)

Trykon Mike said:


> Are you sure you are allowed to drop down a class, if you've already shot an IBO event ?


Yes.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

arlowe13 said:


> Your claim that the top 50 never change got me thinking, so I went ahead and analyzed 2013 vs 2014 Bedford HC scores....not to rain on your thinking, but only 8 of the top 50 were repeats, and out of those 8, only 2 improved their finished rank.



This is wrong. The left column is the Bedford 2014. The column on the right is Bedford 2013.


To view results by event and class.
Event	

Class	



Payout for eligible classes with optional purse. Only shooters that pay in are eligible for pay out. 
Here are the results for HC at the 2014 1st Leg National Triple Crown.	
Print Results

Name	
City
Total Score
Total X	Payout
1 WAYNE CAMBRA	ADDISON, NY	423	23	$0
2 DAVID FORCE	CAMPBELL, NY	419	21	$0
3 Chris Adkins	Huntington, WV	418	22	$0
4 CHRIS TURNER	Maineville, OH	415	19	$0
5 SCOTT SMITH	DEPUTY, IN	415	17	$0
6 Olin Neil	Hurricane, WV	414	24	$0
7 Jason Carpenter	Cardington, OH	413	15	$0
8 John Saling	Caldwell, OH	412	17	$0
9 Dennis Leach	Port Royal, PA	410	16	$0
10 Jon Trader	Bennington, IN	410	16	$0
11 PETER M ROGERS	LINTON, IN	410	16	$0
12 Chris Wright	Clifton Springs, NY	409	15	$0
13 Mark Owen	Wooster, OH	409	15	$0
14 Michael Stark	Farmland, IN	408	18	$0
15 MICHAEL P MILLER	WATTSBURY, PA	408	16	$0
16 MICHAEL ARISON	MUNCIE, IN	407	18	$0
17 Kevin Humberson	Galion, OH	407	18	$0
18 CURTIS W WRIGHT	Ashland, OH	407	17	$0
19 Mark Allen Lambert	Chapmanville, WV	407	14	$0
20 Josiah Windell	Corydon, IN	407	13	$0
21 Josh Gibson	Pekin, IN	406	20	$0
22 Christopher Wegner	Depew, NY	406	14	$0
23 John Layaou Jr	Schenectady, NY	405	16	$0
24 William T Davis	Crothersville, IN	405	15	$0
25 Evan Davis	Greensburg, KY	404	15	$0
26 BLAKE D MCDONELL	CEDAR RAPIDS, IA	403	18	$0
27 DONALD HALCOMB	LAUREL, IN	403	15	$0
28 Kyle Willis	Canmer, KY	403	15	$0
29 Josh Koehler	Franklin, OH	403	15	$0
30 Brian J Pickering	New London, OH	403	13	$0
31 Jason F Cottrill	Coxs Mill, WV	403	13	$0
32 Brady N Synesael	Attica, IN	403	11	$0
33 Barry Young	Batavia, OH	402	16	$0
34 John Webb	McConnelsville, OH	402	15	$0
35 Joe Giardina	Addison, NY	402	13	$0
36 Beacher Woolf	Hanover, IN	401	15	$0
37 Sean O Shell	Altoona, PA	401	15	$0
38 Lawrence J East-Coste	Williamsburg, OH	401	13	$0
39 Matt Sellen	Genoa, NY	401	11	$0
40 Corey McCarroll	West Milton, OH	401	10	$0
41 Kerry Synesael	Attica, IN	400	14	$0
42 Don Yoder	Mt Blanchard, OH	400	14	$0
43 Eric N Barrett	Brookville, IN	400	13	$0
44 JASON M MARSHALL	WAYNESVILLE, OH	399	16	$0
45 Joe Cyrus	Lexington, OH	399	14	$0
46 KEVIN TINDLE	BATAVIA, OH	399	14	$0
47 William K Kirkendall	Champmanville, WV	399	14	$0
48 LARRY JOHN	SINCLAIRVILLE, NY	399	13	$0
49 Jason Schwartz	Ravenna, OH	399	12	$0
50 Brett D Powers	Waterford, NY	398	11	$0
51 Caleb Schilstra	Canandaigua, NY	398	8	$0
52 Geoffrey M Taylor	Rochester, NY	397	16	$0
53 Tyler Burns	New Richmond, OH	397	15	$0
54 Jeff Mc Coy	Mt Victory, OH	397	15	$0
55 Scott McKee	Mt Victory, OH	397	14	$0
56 Kyle Forsee	New Richmond, OH	397	13	$0
57 Cody Husbands	Mansfield, OH	397	11	$0


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

aljburk said:


> This is wrong. The left column is the Bedford 2014. The column on the right is Bedford 2013.


Oops my bad lol, good to know most people improved, thought it was odd.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

tank69kma said:


> Do people hear what they only want to hear on an internet forum? I said they should break out the classes, not now, not next shoot, maybe next year? I didn't say when to do it or that they should do it at all. I'll have a better idea on how the class structure works when I hit my first ASA event in KY. If NEXT YEAR, there was a class structure, the top class would be eligible for shooter of the year, again, an opinion. Those that did well in the other classes would have to move up, eventually making it to the top level. If someone never makes it to the top level, at least they are still somewhat competitive in their respective class. Yes, this sounds a lot like ASA, yes, I can go shoot ASA and not IBO, but I won't...like I said previously, I like the IBO.


So you would like to see everyone that wins or does well moved to another class? So at some point they are going to be in a class that they can't compete in just because they did well before? Sorry, but I don't like that idea. Why should you have to move into a different class and shoot equipment you don't want to shoot just because you performed at a certain level. If one person is better than the rest,who's fault is it? Don't penalize the winners just to give others a chance at winning. Sounds like the typical American mentality these days. Change the rules so everyone can compete, give everyone a medal. What ever happened to trying harder??? And if you do your best but still didn't win, take pride that you gave it your best, man up and admit that you aren't good enough. Don't expect someone to hand you a win by eliminating the better competition. 
When I started shooting IBO there were two classes for adult males, MBO and MBR. The only difference was the sights allowed, everyone shot 50 yard max, and there weren't any "move out" rules. If you wanted to win you practiced more, tried harder and learned the game better. If you didn't win you grew a pair and admitted you got beat by a better archer. You didn't ask for rules changes to give you a better chance at winning. 
I shoot in a class with one of the best shooters in the country, he has shot semi-pro and pro in the past and did well. He doesn't shoot those classes anymore, and I thrive on the fact that he has upped the demand on everyone's game in our equipment class! I don't want to win in a "flight" class, I want to be the best in my chosen equipment class. And like I said in my original post, that is just my opinion!! No offense meant to anyone.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

aljburk said:


> This is wrong. The left column is the Bedford 2014. The column on the right is Bedford 2013.
> 
> 
> To view results by event and class.
> ...


So, if you don't kick into the optional purse you go home with no $$$ ??
In ASA you pay your $40 class fee and if you finish well you go home with a pretty good check.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

carlosii said:


> So, if you don't kick into the optional purse you go home with no $$$ ??
> In ASA you pay your $40 class fee and if you finish well you go home with a pretty good check.


exactly why I switched 
Got over 400$ this year so far 
Not counting team shoot winnings and free set of strings playback


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

wpk said:


> I disagree I could shoot the Ibo for free this year and I live 45 minutes from Bedford and I have chosen to spend my money with the ASA this year
> do you think its a coincidence that ASA has broken records at every place it has went to this year


No I don't think it's a coincidence, even the local shoots you read about here at AT in the south have far more shooters so why would it be any different at a national event. Like I said, the few people here who disagree are the exception. Most people aren't going to travel from the IBO area to shoot the ASA shoots.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Trykon Mike said:


> Are you sure you are allowed to drop down a class, if you've already shot an IBO event ?



in the IBO you can shoot what ever class you want at what ever shoot you want. if you shoot the Triple Crown you can change classes up or down at all three.
i think the IBO should have your class on your card so you have to stay in that class for the whole year to keep people from shooting another class so they don't get kicked out of a class.


----------

